# ICD-9: neuropathy due to chemotherapy



## arcosas (Jan 5, 2010)

My physician has documented "neuropathy secondary to chemotherapy".

I figure 357.6 is my neuropathy code, but I can't find the appropriate E-code. Or am I heading the wrong direction altogether? Thanks


----------



## trarut (Jan 6, 2010)

Antineoplastic chemotherapy is E933.1.


----------



## nankee (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you still use the E code even if the patient had received chemo years ago but still has the neuropathy due to past chemo?


----------



## jkinzler (Jun 26, 2015)

No...instead, you would use V87.41, Personal history of antineoplastic chemotherapy.


----------

